# Retriever Challenge



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Brad Arington and I are hosting our second annual retriever challenge here in Waycross January 17, 2009. This will be a one day event (Saturday) with cash and prizes awarded in the Master type division for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places.

Also, we will be holding a fund raiser for our local Christian elementary school where our children attend. 

Here is the web site:

http://www.oaretrievers.com/

Please sign up and come-on-down for a great time with us. Brad and I will each be running one dog and we have a host of other locals who will be running. Flint River Retrievers will also be on-site again with their equipment wagon for any dog supplies one might need. There will be catered food for dinner that is sure to please the most discrminating palate.

Brad also offers upland guided hunts for anyone who wishes to get in on that. Visit his site at www.mossypondretrievers.com for details about hunting.

Thanks,

KF


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Who are the judges?

kg


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Keith,

I am working on securing the judges now. I have contacted Bear Strickland again since he helped us last time...waiting on his call now.

I'll post the judges when I get confirmation.

Thanks,

KF


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Bear Strickland has agreed to be one of our judges for the master type division...we are working on another judge and will announce soon.

We will also have grand prize awards for both the junior and senior stakes. We will award a gun to each division winner. These stakes will be competitive with 1st-4th placements. The junior marks will be tough singles on land and water. The senior marks will be tough doubles (read shorter derby style marks) with blinds on both land and water. 

I will personally be judging the senior division with an assistant while Mike Kennedy will be judging the junior stake with an assistant.

KF


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Keith:

Put me down for a Junior Entry ( Hank ) and a Senior Entry ( River ). I heard this event was a lot of fun last year, and the prizes were the best. Thanks for putting this on for the Ducks Unlimited Chapter! - Brian


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Keith (F),

This sounds like fun. Is it more like the super retriever series (some of the rule language sounds lik eit) or is it like an AKC master or a UKC finished?

I would like to enter a couple of dogs, but I'd like to know more about how it's judged as far as what my dogs are prepared for....

Thanks!

-K


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Kristie,

The tests will be a blend between an HRC Grand style test and a very tough AKC Master type test. The marks may be out to 200 yards, the blinds will more than likely be the same, and the placement for each mark and blind will be such that scoring will be possible for each retrieve made.

What we are planning is to utilize rooster pheasants in heavy broom sage brush (used for guided quail hunts) for the land scenario, and ducks in a flooded timber area simulating a South Georgia Wood duck hunt for the water. Dogs will probably work from a dog stand on the water and may be asked to sit remotely while marks are going down (not sure just might be possible).

In terms of judging, each mark and blind will receive a score by both judges from 0-10. The dog with the highest accumulated score on land and water will win the event. Subsequent placements will be awarded as the scores cascade downward beneath the winner.

Land marks will probably be a triple with a double blind to follow. Water marks will probably be a double or triple with a single or double blind.

There may be two dogs working in tandem in one of the series. 

Creativity in setting up these tests will be our primary goal (remeber I am running a dog as well so I want to have as much fun as everyone else).

Please join us. You will have a blast!

KF


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm hearing there are quit a few guns being raffled. Any specifics yet?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The prize guns are as follows:

Junior stake 1st place- H & R single shot 12 GA shotgun 
Senior stake 1st place- H & R single shot 12 GA shotgun
Master stake 1st place- Mossburg over/under 12 ga.

On top of the prize money, food, etc. these guns will be a nice addition to anyone's aresenal. All gun awards will be subject to proper paperwork (background checks, etc.) before delivery will be made.

Finally, we will have a professional photographer on hand to capture the action of everyone's retrievers during the event.

Thanks for the expressed interest by everyone who has contacted me. This should be a great event.

KF


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Keith, what are the qualificatin requirements for dogs running Junior or Senior? For example, my 14-year-old son has a dog with her SH and HRCH. Can they run the Senior event, or would they have to run the Master?
Thanks,


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Matt,

If he wants to run the senior then by all means go for it. Just remember, the loot is bigger in the master. Why not run both?!? 

We set the different stakes for folks who were not ready for the next level...hopefully everyone will be honest in their assessment of their dog and their own skills and run the stake that is best suited for him/her. My (then) 4 year old daughter Hannah ran Zak in the junior stake last year and Zak is a master hunter...but she was 4 and he is 10 sooo...

I will be working with Mike Kennedy setting and judging the junior and senior stakes which will run the same setup...one as singles (junior) and the other as doubles with a blind (senior). I intend on making both stakes fun but tough.

The master is up to Bear and his co-judge but rest assured it will be fun and tough as well.

Looking forward to seeing you guys whichever stake you chose.

Thanks,

KF


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Couple more things...

Is there going to be a limit to the number of dogs? Or will they just cut callbacks to make sure the event will get done in the one day?

Will there be shooting over the dogs? I almost never shoot over them in training, but have someone shooting beside them. I don't mind doing it. I just make sure they are comfortable so they can go hunting. But I don't do it often -- if the event requires it, I just want to make sure they're ok with me doing it...

-K


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> *Is there going to be a limit to the number of dogs? Or will they just cut callbacks to make sure the event will get done in the one day?*


No limit on entries...and you are correct in that a cut will be made before water in order to finish on time for the dinner and awards, etc. If we have a manageable number of dogs for the water (including those out of contention) those in contention will run first then we will run the remaining out-of-contention dogs until time is up.

Not sure yet what the cut number will be. Probably somewhere around the top 10-15.



> *Will there be shooting over the dogs?*


Probably so. This is going to be a team effort so focusing on proper shooting as well as managing the dog is in order in terms of realism. We will shoot only primer loads for the safety of the dogs and handlers (sound wise). There will be either poppers in the field or duck calls for mark-origin location. We will strive to use natural hiding spots for gunners such as hay bales, trees, shrubs, etc. We may employ a layout blind in the field (not on the line).

Also, there will more than likely be a boat mark (mark thrown from or near a boat in the water). The dogs will not necessarily run out of a boat (too aggravating in terms of logistics) but be prepared to have your dog swim near a boat full of hunters.

Thanks again,

KF


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think I'll have enough dogs to go to afford the trip.  I would like to go and may still try to wing it, but it's not looking good. Best wishes to everyone who goes!! Maybe I'll make it.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Ahh Kristie...what's a few bucks here or there? It is a short trip, great food, and you will be home mid-day Sunday.

Come on down,

KF


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Count me in! I'll be sending my entry within the week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Keith Farmer said:


> Ahh Kristie...what's a few bucks here or there? It is a short trip, great food, and you will be home mid-day Sunday.
> 
> Come on down,
> 
> KF


I would love to. I still want to go, just don't know if I can... Any few bucks need to go towards a cruise!!! 

-K


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Keith Farmer said:


> Ahh Kristie...what's a few bucks here or there? It is a short trip, great food, and you will be home mid-day Sunday.
> 
> Come on down,
> 
> KF


I thought it's Saturday only? No?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

ps -- what's the cutoff date?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> *I thought it's Saturday only? No? *


Yes, Saturday only. Just figuring on you would probably stay over since it is a four hour ride home. If not then you will be home late Saturday night...perhaps with some CHANGE and a new gun!!!:razz:



> *ps -- what's the cutoff date?*


Cutoff for the master type division is January 10th (I need to get that on the site). The Junior and Senior type divisions do not have a cutoff date...we will accept day of entries.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

ok, good, that gives me time to get through the holidays and figure it out...


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Mike Perry has agreed to be our second judge assisting "Bear". Mike brings the HRC style hunt test to the table and Bear brings the AKC style hunt test side of the equation.

Should be fun for anyone and everyone.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

They will be two good judges.Ya'll have a great time,looks like fun.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Keith:

How are the entries coming in for the Retriever Challenge? I have a couple of other friends interested in running Master. - Brian


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

You explained how the marks and blinds will be judged. What about manners, does that count?;-) I would LOVE to come, but is there a place for a wild ass that marks well?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> *You explained how the marks and blinds will be judged. What about manners, does that count?:wink: I would LOVE to come, but is there a place for a wild ass that marks well?:grin::grin::grin::grin:*


I am judging the senior and junior type division. As long as he does not *drag *you to the marks you should be fine in terms of my doings. You will be able to hold on to him if needed in the junior type division. In the senior type division we will ask that the dog not be restrained. 

In the master type division the dogs will need to be controlled to be able to get through to the end. An uncontrolled break will disqualify a team. 

Hope you can come.

KF


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

ok, my entries are en route... 4 mh and 2 jh... and hotel reservations. Looking forward to it!! thanks for all the info, Keith!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

As of now we have 15 master type entries and a few junior type entries. We anticipate more junior type entries and maybe a few senior type dogs. 

In light of the potential low senior type entries we have to lower the level of gun being offered for the winner. We will be awarding the same type gun as in the junior stake. As of now (January 10th, 2009) we have no senior type entries in-hand.

If anyone wishes to sign up today (cutoff is today) for the master division please fax the entries to the following number and I will confirm the receipt later:

912-285-5536

Thanks,

KF


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The results for the OA Retriever Challenge are as follows:

*Master Division:*

1) Mike Kennedy- *Bear Branch Kodiak QAA* (won Q at 25 months old)

2) Jerry Day- *Grace*

3) Wayne Moore-*Bella* (just shy of two years old) 

*Senior Division:*

Winner- Brian Skibiki- *River*

*Junior Divsion:*

Winner- Jerry Day (actually his client ran the dog) -*Zoe*

We had a great turn out, great workers, great judges (especially in the junior and senior type divisions ), great food, great dogs, and a wonderful time!

Thanks to all who partcipiated and helped out.


----------

